# The Hussite Wars and Lollardy



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2013)

I am trying to further research this period of time (the Hussite Wars and the spread of Lollardy)..... it seems a reformation before the Reformation.

Any books, links, websites would be appreciated.


----------



## jambo (Oct 2, 2013)

John Wycliffe was in fact known as the 'morning star of the Reformation'. It's a fascinating period and quite amazing to think of the Lollards going around with the handwritten portions of the scriptures. Whenever I read 1 Chron 17 it always makes me think of Wycliffe and the Lollards


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2013)

Pergamum said:


> I am trying to further research this period of time (the Hussite Wars and the spread of Lollardy)..... it seems a reformation before the Reformation.
> 
> Any books, links, websites would be appreciated.


Pm me on Facebook as a reminder


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 2, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to further research this period of time (the Hussite Wars and the spread of Lollardy)..... it seems a reformation before the Reformation.
> ...


I would like to know as well.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Oct 2, 2013)

A History of the Hussite Revolution by Howard Kaminsky (2004)
Warrior of God: Jan Zizka and the Hussite Revolution by Victor Verney (2009)


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 2, 2013)

Reading about Jan Zizka and war wagons now.....fascinating! Why aren't these things better known?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 3, 2013)

Sviata Nich said:


> A History of the Hussite Revolution by Howard Kaminsky (2004)
> Warrior of God: Jan Zizka and the Hussite Revolution by Victor Verney (2009)



I had those two books in mind. Also try to find the documentary on Zizka, _Blind Faith_


----------

